# cloudy eye



## beaglekjs (May 16, 2007)

I came home today and My Bala Shark has a white cloudy eye. Seems fine otherwise. All other fish are fine. He is old

Beaglekjs


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is he? Balas do not grow old unless they reach their maximum size of 12 inches or more or were stunted. What are your water parameters? Was its eye wounded before? Bad water quality or infection of the wounds will cause cloudy eyes. Water changes will be reocmmended to maintain good water quality allowing the eye to heal.


----------



## beaglekjs (May 16, 2007)

ph 7.0
alk 180
chlorine safe
water hard
nitrite safe
nitrate 40

Tank only about 2 month old 65 gallon
I put some stuff for Bacteria infection in tank last night. He looks alittle better today. He has not injured it that I know of

He is about 10 years old 5 -6 inches


----------

